# Berdan primers and the 7.62x39



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

First, Can anybody tell me the best way to remove Berdan primers? As I understand it, you can use the shells with regular primers once they are removed. I'm thinking on setting up to load 7.62x39 Russian. I noticed there was a bunch of brass laying around the last time I was at the range. I know the stuff is really cheap to start with but it ain't real consistant. I was thinking it would be a good way to supply my need for shells for better quality rounds for real target shooting. Being the "Brass Whore" that I am, it's hard to leave brass that I shoot laying there.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Did some digging on the web and it's doable but it don't look to practical.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got the same issue with my 7.5mm MAS. I've got a ton of empties for it, but only about 20 I can reload. There are a couple of berdan primer pullers out there, but after doing the research, it seems like I'm better off investing in some new reloadable brass instead if a primer puller apparatus that will be hit or miss in terms of success rates.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..You're better off just to get some better cases from some loaded rounds. S& I think are OK if I remember right and not too hard on the wallet. American Eagle are OK too


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I guess I can get some red lacquer and squart the end of the shells so I can spot the suckers at the range amongst the mess around me. Last time I was up there, there were gobs and gobs of brass on the floor. Most if not all were berdan primed. I'd wet my pants if I took 50 rounds of fresh brass and returned with only 49. I might develop a tick or something.


----------

